# knock off EW-60E hood?



## pharp (Sep 18, 2013)

Anybody aware of a 3rd party hood for the 11-22 yet? The Canon one is high and hard to find. For Grins & Giggles - somebody on e-bay is trying to get $86 for it - *WOW!*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Canon-Lens-Hood-EW-60E-EF-M11-22mm-only-L-HOODEW60E-Black-Japan-Best-Price-/151122705384?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232f9d7be8#ht_6114wt_986


----------



## padmasana (Sep 19, 2013)

I saw the same auction listing. What a joke, huh?
I ordered one out of Japan a few weeks ago but the seller couldn't deliver on it and refunded me. 
So I'm in the same boat as you ... still looking for one. I ordered the lens from Henrys in Canada and got great service there, but getting a hood from them appears to be a non-starter for me: It would be a special order item, $50 shipped to the USA.
Eventually, there are bound to be some third-party ones on the auction sites for $5-6 shipped. Guess I'll wait for that.


----------



## RGF (Sep 19, 2013)

wonder if anyone will be it. I have seen $500 amazon gift cards sold for $515. Why would any one pay an extra $15 in order to buy it on amazon? Laundering drug money????


----------



## padmasana (Sep 19, 2013)

RGF said:


> wonder if anyone will be it. I have seen $500 amazon gift cards sold for $515. Why would any one pay an extra $15 in order to buy it on amazon? Laundering drug money????



When the U.S. $100 bill changed designs a long time ago, some people were paying extra to get their hands on it. I was a witness to someone giving up an extra $20 for this one.
For more e-bay chuckles, check on Friday when the new iPhone hits the stores. I imagine there will be a few that, just like the Canon hood, will say "best price" in the item description. Sure ... best price -- for the seller, that is.


----------



## padmasana (Sep 26, 2013)

*Apparently now available!*

Looks like the third-party manufacturers have pulled through. Their versions of the hood have begun to appear on eBay.
Here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171135970172?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
I've ordered one and it looks like there's 8 of them left at $13 shipped.
Hope this works out well. I've been after one of these for a while. They will probably come down to half this price in a few months, but still...


----------



## pharp (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Apparently now available!*



padmasana said:


> Looks like the third-party manufacturers have pulled through. Their versions of the hood have begun to appear on eBay.
> Here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171135970172?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> I've ordered one and it looks like there's 8 of them left at $13 shipped.
> Hope this works out well. I've been after one of these for a while. They will probably come down to half this price in a few months, but still...



Thanks! I just pulled the trigger - $13 is fair enough for this. I suspect its pretty useless for mitigating flare, but I like these little hoods for a small measure of physical protection. Will live on the lens.


----------



## padmasana (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Apparently now available!*



pharp said:


> padmasana said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the third-party manufacturers have pulled through. Their versions of the hood have begun to appear on eBay.
> ...



I probably will have few occasions to remove the hood as well. I tend to store the EF-M lenses with hoods on, front caps off in a Domke F5XB. It makes getting them out and ready to use just a bit quicker and keeps the front element safe from rubbing the bottom of the Domke.


----------



## BruinBear (Sep 26, 2013)

RGF said:


> wonder if anyone will be it. I have seen $500 amazon gift cards sold for $515. Why would any one pay an extra $15 in order to buy it on amazon? Laundering drug money????



Every once in awhile ebay will send out % off coupons. I'm assuming, and hoping thats whats going on here.


----------



## ECRoyce (Sep 26, 2013)

I've bought a couple 3rd party OEM-replacement bayonet hoods off Amazon with good results.

you can get the screw-on types too even cheaper. in those cases be sure to get appropriate type though if the front element rotates (ie. non-tulip style) during zoom.

bayonet style, one for a 18-135 EF-S (tulip) and one for the 70-300 EF (non L, straight cylinder since it rotates) were both a perfect fit


----------



## sneakerpimp (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Apparently now available!*



padmasana said:


> Looks like the third-party manufacturers have pulled through. Their versions of the hood have begun to appear on eBay.
> Here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171135970172?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> I've ordered one and it looks like there's 8 of them left at $13 shipped.
> Hope this works out well. I've been after one of these for a while. They will probably come down to half this price in a few months, but still...



let us know how that goes. i went with an oem EW-60E because a knockoff i got for my kit zoom fit so poorly i ended up tossing it.


----------



## pharp (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Apparently now available!*



sneakerpimp said:


> padmasana said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the third-party manufacturers have pulled through. Their versions of the hood have begun to appear on eBay.
> ...



The JJC hood arrived - it's fine. I didn't realize it, but thats the brand I had on the 18-55 as well - two hoods for less than one by Canon.


----------



## bainsybike (Oct 11, 2013)

pharp said:


> sneakerpimp said:
> 
> 
> > padmasana said:
> ...



Mine arrived today, from the same source but through ebay UK. Highly recommended.


----------



## morphguy13 (Nov 16, 2013)

So would you guys get the official one or get a third party one?

There's one for sale on amazon right now which looks like a great deal. Just want to make sure the official one is worth the extra money.


----------

